# Ashton Taste of Excellence - Featuring La Aroma de Cuba Cigars



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

We will host an Ashton Taste of Excellence Event at Richmond Avenue Cigar in Houston May 4, 2007 from 4pm - 8pm. raffle items, give aways, 20% discount on full box purchases of La Aroma de Cuba cigars, etc.

Richmond Avenue Cigar
3301-M Fondren Rd.
Houston, TX 77063
713-975-9057
800-723-6778


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid will be there! @ 5:00PM


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I will be there at around 5:00. See you there! I think a few of the other members may make it too.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

To far of a drive for me. Have a good time guys!!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

Stogie...you wanna drive? =P


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> Stogie...you wanna drive? =P


I actually work about 3 minutes from the shop so it is not far. Are you going to be in town?


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

Still debating whether to make the drive or not....we'll see


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Have fun tonight guys!! We need pics/ info!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Descriptions and a picture to follow, after I grab sumpin' to eat!

EDIT: Actually I've been assigned a film to watch with Mrs Squid. Since I spent most of the evening out carousing around, I only think this is fair... <G>


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> Descriptions and a picture to follow, after I grab sumpin' to eat!
> 
> EDIT: Actually I've been assigned a film to watch with Mrs Squid. Since I spent most of the evening out carousing around, I only think this is fair... <G>


Its cool squid, we can wait!!

Joel


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's the only PROOF that this historic event really happened! "The Usual Suspects" in an unedited photo taken by undercover CIA operatives...

From Left to Right it's: dHutch, Squid, Stogie, DanRichmond


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looks like a fun time you guys. Hope I get to herf with some of eventually !!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid arrived around 5PM to find Stogie already there hanging out talking and BSing with a dozen or so other cigar smokers. dHutch showed up around 6PM coming all the way from Brenham (a hefty drive) just to hang at Richmond Ave Cigar for a while. The Ashton guy was giving out La Arome de Cuba sticks and welcoming everybody who came in. Thick clouds of pretty tasty smoke filled the room. Richmond Avenue Cigars has some nice tables and chairs so we all got comfortable and enjoyed some refreshments during the evening also. Talk ranged from "Secret Stuff" about CigarLive (and we implanted a suicide device in dHutch's skull while he wasn't looking to prevent him ever telling) to local Houston events to the Politics Of Cigars...

I will be touching on this last subject in a separate thread some time this upcoming week, as Squid is getting upset about a few things, so enough for now...

Stogie treated Squid and dHutch to a cigar each, and it was unfortunate there were no OpusX's available, or we'd have had him good! All in all a good time was had by all. If y'all are ever in Houston, check out Richmond Avenue Cigars as the atmosphere can't be beat, the people are friendly and there's a total "Cigar Genius" working there to boot... <G>

We talked about cigars (well, duhh!) and current projects and interests and such also. In any case, I'll leave further words for DanRichmond, dHutch or Stogie to fill in.

Thanks for having us all in Dan!


----------

